# Rotala sp.



## Anja (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello,

i'd like to introduce you my lovely Rotala :biggrin1:
Atm I use the name Rotala indica 'Kramer' cause it's the same plant which you can find in the book "Pflanzenaquaristik a la Kramer" from Hans-Georg Kramer.
I think it's only avaible in germany.
I'm sure it's not Rotala indica, but I think it's mabye Rotala sp. 'Colorata'.
What do u think about this plant?

Hugs
Anja


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks like _Rotala rotundifolia_; the 'colorata' is most likely _R. rotundifolia_ as well. Is the one you have the one that stays red/pink under all conditions?


----------



## Anja (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Cavan,

yeah I know. A lot Rotala morphes are rotundifolia.
Like sp. green, sp. colorata and so on..there r a lot.
I have that plant in different tanks. The pictures show the plant in a tank with "poor" conditions.
22,19 gal tank with only 2 T8 15w light bulbs. The substrate ist garnet sand.
I have that one in another tank, same substrate under a carpet of swimming plants (Nymphoides ezannoi).
The only difference I saw: the leafs are smaller but still pink.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful color! Sounds like it maintains it's color well. Is this a common plant in Germany?


----------



## Anja (Dec 12, 2010)

No, it's not really common. Only a few got that one.
It grows really slow in my tanks.
But Rotala rotundifolia is really popular here.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

i think it has a beautiful color. where are you from?


----------



## Anja (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm from germany.


----------

